# Spoon work for kids by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!lain:
Avni Alsancak


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Looks so real!! :biggrin:


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Spoons are fun to draw. I have aproblem with my head of the spoon looking melted.


----------

